# pigeons at the state fair



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

there are all kinds of animals at the MN state fair. the pigeons should be in the poultry facility. the first week is just showing of animals. the ending week on saturday, some of the animals will be put on sale (you just have to look for the writings *for sale* on the cages and get in contact with the owner of the bird). see you there. here is the site. check it out. http://www.mnstatefair.org/pages/livestock.html


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

I show pigeons at MN state fair. I got Champ fancy breed and am very excited. what do you show?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like great fun. Our North Carolina state fair rarely has pigeons on exhibit. I wish they did.


----------

